# Brief Micromax Yu Yureka Review.



## ashs1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi  guys !! 

I received my Yu Yureka today..It will be replacing my xperia L..
I was planning on posting it after a week, but one of the members      [MENTION=209965]amit.tiger12[/MENTION] requested a quick review..hence, this review will be short and brief..
*
Amazon : *

Purchasing the yureka through amazon in a flash sale was simpe and easy without any hassles..You register for the sale in aadvance & wait for the timer to go 00:00:00 at 2PM on thursday..The timer gets replaced by "Buy now" option. Once added to cart, you have 15 mins to place order.
The delivery was done the next day itself ( I opted for express delivery )..The packaging was decent..The outer package was slighlty smudged in the corneer ( probably due to transit ), but the phone box was perfectly fine. 

*Box Contents : *
The Yureka comes in a simple looking box..no flashy stuff..The box contains Charger, earphones, manuals, 1 screen guard & the phone as well 

*Build Quality*
The build of the Yu yureka is decent..It feels extremely light..However, it doesn't feel as sturdy as my xperia L..The Yu Yureka, despite being heavier than my xperia L, felt very light. The screen is a 5.5inch HD display.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Ly76tCF.jpg


I think micromax tried imitating the sandstone feel of OPO on YU Yureka..but, its not that good..The grip is good enough..The back panel is made of plastic and required a bit of effort while opening it. There are 2 sim slots( micro sims) and 1 memory card slot..
Overall, i think build quality was satisfactory.

*Performance*

Again, this is just preliminary testing, so...
The touch performance is extremely good & fluid. It comes with CM11( 4.4.4) and CM has promised Lollipop in a few weeks..
The phone has a Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615 (GPU - Adreno 405), 2GB RAM, Internal memory of 16 GB( expandable to 32GB)..
The display is good. Sunlight visibility is yet to be tested. There are lot of customisation options in CM11. There are 3 hardware buttons - Volume UP, DOWN & power buttons. 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/RHvbpvR.png


I tried playing Asphalt 8 and Virtua Tennis challenge on the phone & both performed perfectly fine. I played the Asphalt 8 on High graphics Mode & it worked gr8 !! There were extremely minor lags for a few seconds, but it vanished almost immediately.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/ELnekEW.png


 Virtua tennis challenge had no such problems. There were no lags at all.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/jsjLNfe.png*i.imgur.com/u4tzLnl.png.


However, after playing asphalt 8 for about 10-15 mins, the device started heating up considerably. I remember xiaomi's redmi 1s had a similar heating problem & they later solved it through an update.. I am guessing this problem will be removed in a future update as well..
Some Screenshots : 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/RcCYgeL.png

*i.imgur.com/jykxuD4.png

*i.imgur.com/XixiFMv.png

*i.imgur.com/WPHYQ7d.png

*i.imgur.com/g5REfEG.png



The phone is also able to play 1080p videos( mx player) without any lags.  i played two 1080p videos. They had bitrates of 2144kbps & 3437 kbps. They played fine. 
Overall, i am happy with the phone so far... 

*Camera : *

Yu Yureka comes with a 13 MP primary caamera with a LED flash. Videos can be recorded @ uptop 1080p@30fps. Secondary camera is a 5 MP camera.
Quality-wise, its decent. You can't compare it with flagships, but, rest assured, it is probably the best in sub10k category. The colors are almost perfect & focus time is pretty fast. The sharpness could be better and i hope CM changes the camera algorithms in future updates 
The front camera took away my breath.It was stunningly beautiful for a front camera. I can confirm safely that the front camera of Yureka is definitely better than the front camera of Lumia 535( which also has 5MP on front). It is awesome & probably the best friend for a selfie-lover. 

I took a pic of a same location using both front & back camera..
Primary camera shot of Yu Yureka : 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/6BUGtYd.jpg



& here's a comparison shot of Xperia L  : 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/C5n2FPU.jpg



As you can see, Xperia L has slightly upper hand in sharpness department, but nevertheless, the camera of Yu yureka has pleased me. 

Front Camera shot of Yu Yureka: 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/asYPae0.jpg


.

*Call quality & Battery life : *

I gonna reserve my judgement for this section. I shall post my findings after a week with this phone. Call quality in my location was perfect..No call drops so far. 
Wifi works fine. It comes with FM radio & microUSB v2.0. I can also confirm it supports OTG. I, successfully, connected my pendrive to it..Didn't try hard-disk yet 

*Verdict : *

so far, from my preliminary testing, i am very much pleased with it. Battery life is yet to be tested, hence, i shall post my final result next week..
The only issues that were bugging me was : 
1. Slight heating issue. It was mildly warm even when i kept it idle 
2. nothing else. 

*UPDATE 1 : Battery Life & other issues
*

1. After about 2 weeks of usage, I find the battery to be good. It easily lasts a day( some calls, Browsing/fb/whatsapp, Gaming[30mins-1hr] & movie watching [2 hours] )..
If you face the Overheating problem, check out Yu Forums. They have plenty of threads which provide a temporary fix for this problem until an update fixes it. The Mediaserver bug causes overheat and battery drain( A LOT !! )

2. Sometimes i faced random reboot for some unknown reason..This happened to me when i was browsing using chrome & when i was checking some files in es explorer..No idea why this happened..

3. Some Sites are reporting that Lollipop will hit Yureka by 26th March... 
If i left out anything, Do post it here. I'll try to test it out, if possible. 



Spoiler



P.S  : i am sorry i posted this at 11:35(ish) PM instead of the promised 10 PM..I had to watch Djokovic vs berdych..Great match !!  



*UPDATE 2 : LOLLIPOP UPDATE
*

Ok, so after quite some time, i've updated my yureka to lollipop( official update).. Even though the update was rolled out in april-end, i updated it in june end..The initial reactions to lollipop were unsatisfactory, so YU released an incremental update of 128 MB to improve the experience. 
The Update took a lot of time to install.. :O
After downloading the ~700 mb update, i clicked on install update option at exactly midnight(12am).. i was awake till 2 am, but there was no sign of homescreen or even the android is upgrading screen..only the boot-animation was playing for a long time..One thing i noticed that the device started heating up a lot during this time..when i woke up at 6, the phone seemed to have switched off due to low battery. after charging it, the android upgrading screen appeared & from here on, it was a smooth process( time consuming though).

Reactions to Lollipop after +45 days : 

1. Battery backup seems reduced..even after some tricks, it seemed low.. 
2. Appearance is smooth & cool. Very close to stock android with customisation options.
3.  Almost all the apps are running smoothly & flawlessly.
4. No heating issue Except during gaming which is understandable.
5. No proximity sensor issue( i never had it in the first place)
6. The only problem that is bugging me a bit is the dialer app. It takes a bit longer to initiate the calling process.( a lot of people have this problem as well).
7. Camera seems same as before.
8. Thankfully, no useless extra apps.


Yu has announced that the next update( 5.1) is in the third stage of beta testing & will be released soon.
Hopefully, this great phone becomes even better.

ciao.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 28, 2015)

Good brief review. The main issue in YU is only the heating issue, lets see when they will fix the issue. Otherwise great power packed phone.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 28, 2015)

thanks buddy... good review.. 
I don't think heating is an issue... its always there with snapdragon... 
so everything is okay and good... thanks again...


----------



## $hadow (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice review man. Keep it simple and short always works.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks guys  The battery as of now looks a bit weak.  & The rate of charging is slow..
I shall try to charge it when in airplane mode/switched off mode & see how fast it charges..


----------



## Minion (Feb 28, 2015)

^Congrats on your new purchase.About heating issues you can root your phone install one power guard see what apps are causing wakelock.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 28, 2015)

ok..there seems to be some sort of battery drain..I checked the battery status & mediaserver is draining the battery..The battery reached from 90% to 50% in about 2 hours..  What do i do to disable this ?? I don't know how to root ( read : n00b)..
gonna check the net now 



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/nCLTkKx.png


----------



## Minion (Mar 1, 2015)

Search in XDA you will find how to root Yu.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 1, 2015)

A temporary fix for the overheating and battery drain is to disable, reboot and enable the media storage app...I used MX player to watch a couple of episodes last night and the phone has been idle ever since.. Battery- 65% to 59%..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think you need to root and install greenify.. and try some fast/quick chargers... and give us some fast charging review also.. some good 2 amp output chargers..

Sony CP-AD2 USB AC Adapter with 1.5m Cable (White): Buy Sony CP-AD2 USB AC Adapter with 1.5m Cable (White) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

ERD Mobile charger USB LP-27TC - 2 Amp output for fast charging of Tablets - Buy ERD Mobile charger USB LP-27TC - 2 Amp output for fast charging of Tablets Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks amit..I'll look into those chargers...will it be safe to use other high output chargers with phones ?? 

UPDATE : After the above fix( disabling the media storage app, rebooting, and enabling it again ), the phone no longer faces overheating nor battery drain..works wonderfully..

Some users post that the overheating can be solved by underclocking as well..yet to try that.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Thanks amit..I'll look into those chargers...will it be safe to use other high output chargers with phones ??
> 
> UPDATE : After the above fix( disabling the media storage app, rebooting, and enabling it again ), the phone no longer faces overheating nor battery drain..works wonderfully..
> 
> Some users post that the overheating can be solved by underclocking as well..yet to try that.



It has a locked bootloader right?


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 1, 2015)

$hadow said:


> It has a locked bootloader right?



yes..it has a locked bootloader 

Can anyone please explain to me what is the purpose of media storage app ??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 2, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Thanks amit..I'll look into those chargers...will it be safe to use other high output chargers with phones ??



If your device supports fast charging then nothing will happen to your device except fast charging... and if it does not support then no need to worry because your device will limit extra current from charger... you can check charging current using this app... pretty useful app..

Ampere.
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gombosdev.ampere

[APP][4.0.3+] Ampere current meter | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums
[APP][5.0+] Ampere the charging meter | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> yes..it has a locked bootloader
> 
> Can anyone please explain to me what is the purpose of media storage app ??



So did you unlocked the bootloader?


----------



## stackiq (Mar 3, 2015)

Good review, the main fault of this product is the screen resolution, it stated that the screen is hd but it not feels like hd. Headphone sound quality is not so good comparing with samsung or sony. Camera is ok. UI of this phone is good comparing with other micromax handsets.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> So did you unlocked the bootloader?



Yet to unlock the bootloader..I have never done this before,( a bit nervous), i will attempt to root after exams..



stackiq said:


> Good review, the main fault of this product is the screen resolution, it stated that the screen is hd but it not feels like hd. Headphone sound quality is not so good comparing with samsung or sony. Camera is ok. UI of this phone is good comparing with other micromax handsets.



As a former Xperia L user( which didn't have HD screen ), i found the screen to be adequate. It might not be comparable to, say HTC/sony, but its good enough for a sub10k phone. The screen is reflective though. 
I didn't find any Quality problems with the headphones. Infact, they were quite comfortable to use & there was hardly any distortion. The pre-loaded Equalizer ( audioFX) was awesome..


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Go ahead and unlock the true beauty of the device.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 10, 2015)

will do...  

Updated the main post with verdict about Battery life.


----------



## ashs1 (May 4, 2015)

2 months since i purchased Micromax Yu yureka..

So far, it has been flawless..well almost flawless..
I do have some issue with it..

1. The Mediaserver battery drain

This problem occurs whenever i have a hevc/h265 video on my phone. The scanner doesn't seem to identify the file & the battery draining & heating issue occurs. I have to delete the file, restart the service & reboot the phone to remove this problem. 
I hope this problem is rectified in future updates. ( a lot of tv series episodes are in the hevc/h265 format )

2. The Lollipop update..

The update was rolled about 10 days back or so..I haven't yet updated the phone as a lot of users are complaing about bugs ( battery drain/heating issue, etc ). I am waiting for YU to bring another update..until then, i am content with my kitkat.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (May 21, 2015)

Did you have any problems with proxy sensor of the phone when you unboxed the device?? During calls and when a call comes?


----------



## ashs1 (May 21, 2015)

Thankfully, I don't have any problem with the proximity sensor..  [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION] is having this problem where the phone gets locked when he gets a call..


----------

